# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Pyetje: pse ne forum, ne komunitetin mysliman diskutohet, ... mbi Besimin Katolik???

## Rroni01

Shpesh duke lexuar ne forum, ne forumin shqipetare ne boten shpirterore, me saktesisht ne komunitetin mysliman, diskutohet - debatohet - kerkohen "bindje" - flitet - perflitet - keqperdoren - ndryshohen - manipulohen ... temat mbi besimin katolik apo te krishtere?


per shembull:
_Dialogu i Muslimanit me Krishterin
1. Lindja, Misioni, Ringjallja!? dhe Ardhja e Jezusit?
2. Si mund të ndodhë kjo me Biblën?
3. Ungjijte (Biblat) e humbura... (dokumentar)
4. Forumi islamo-kristian 
5. Sipas "BIBLES''Kur do te ndodh kijameti{APOKALIPSI}e na ju japim fakte sipas kuranit  	
6. Pendimi në Bibël 
7. Krishterizmi po kapitulon !!!_

KETO JANE VETEM NE NJE FAQE????????

KA TEMA ENDE QE NUK PERMENDEN.... KETU..... 

Me duket qe une vetvetes pergjigjen nuk po mundem me ja dhane; pra, kerkoje ndihme nga ndokush i besimit katolik apo te krishtere mbi kete dileme dhe pyetje kaq te thjeshte e kaq te komplikuar.

*Ose, pse kaq ofendime?
pse kaq trillime?
pse kaq urrejtje?
pse???
*

ps. i lus moderatoret te mos e shlyne kete teme, sepse eshte vetem nje dileme dhe mundesi per diskutim.

ju falenderoj

----------


## zef malsia

> Shpesh duke lexuar ne forum, ne forumin shqipetare ne boten shpirterore, me saktesisht ne komunitetin mysliman, diskutohet - debatohet - kerkohen "bindje" - flitet - perflitet - keqperdoren - ndryshohen - manipulohen ... temat mbi besimin katolik apo te krishtere?
> 
> 
> per shembull:
> _Dialogu i Muslimanit me Krishterin
> 1. Lindja, Misioni, Ringjallja!? dhe Ardhja e Jezusit?
> 2. Si mund të ndodhë kjo me Biblën?
> 3. Ungjijte (Biblat) e humbura... (dokumentar)
> 4. Forumi islamo-kristian 
> ...


nderimet e mia rroni01

Edhe unë kam menduar per ketë punë ngjajshem sikurse ti. Është vertetë e çuditshme! Këta më shumë citojnë nga Bibla sesa nga Kurani! Mirpor, çka kam mundur te kuptoj, keto citime nuk kan frymë të Zotit, por janë plotë djallëzime dhe qellime te këqija. Keta shtrembojnë dhe gënejnë. Keshtu e kan formuar besimin. Vet Kurani dhe besimi i tyre nuk eshte diçka tjeter pos një gënjeshter e shtyr nga djalli per ta luftuar Jezusin - te vetmen rrugë të shpetimit. Kjo është një metodë e mirë e satanit qe gjeti vend te keta mjerana!

Do ta postoj një shkrim ku unë kam lexuar te komuniteti musliman ku edhe vet do te çuditesh, është mjaft interesante se si keta dinë të prodhojnë gënjeshtra dhe te verteten duke e shtrembuar t'i ipet krejt një kuptim i tjeter. Pas pak do ta postoj dhe nese ke durim lexoje se sa  e çutishme eshte!!

gjithë të mirat

----------


## zef malsia

> Shpesh duke lexuar ne forum, ne forumin shqipetare ne boten shpirterore, me saktesisht ne komunitetin mysliman, diskutohet - debatohet - kerkohen "bindje" - flitet - perflitet - keqperdoren - ndryshohen - manipulohen ... temat mbi besimin katolik apo te krishtere?


*Lexoni se si dinë me perhape genjeshtra islamistet! Po keshtu edhe kurani dhe besimi i tyre eshte; rremuj dhe genjeshtra dhe asgje tjeter. Është mjaft interesante se si keta dinë të prodhojnë gënjeshtra dhe te verteten duke e shtrembuar t'i ipet krejt një kuptim i tjeter.
Vet Kurani dhe besimi i tyre nuk eshte diçka tjeter pos një gënjeshter e shtyr nga djalli per ta luftuar Jezusin - te vetmen rrugë të shpetimit. Kjo është një metodë e mirë e satanit qe gjeti vend te keta mjerana!

Është mjaft interesante se si dinë të shpikin gënjshtra dhe të shtrembojnë shkrimet dhe te verteten e Jezusit!!* 





> *A u Kryqezua dhe a u ringjall Jezusi?*
> 
> Ju keni dëgjuar nga gojët e kristianëve se profeti i madh i Zotit, Jezusi është kryqëzuar.Unë do doja të flisja për këtë cështje sipas Kuranit dhe Biblës sepse të krishterët do ti paragjykonin argumentet islamë prandaj i zgjodha të dy librat.Iu riktheva argumenteve biblikë prej të cilave duket qarte në mynyrë  argumentuese se kryqëzimi i Isait (Jezusit) është mashtrimi më e madh që i ka ndodhur njerzimit mbas idhujtarisë dhe mohimit të Zotit.
> 
> Të krishterët e kanë shumë të vëshirë ta mohojnë kryqëzimin e Jezusit, ......
> 
> 
> Le të jetë ky ajet Kuranor bazë e vërtëtimit tonë biblik.
> 
> ...

----------


## geezer

PSE NUK PO MENDONI EDHE JU QE  PO DISKUTONI DHE FYENI PROVOKONI PER  NEVE MUSLIMANVE   , une  per 2 vjet sa jam ktu te shumtene  kohes qe kam lexuar  per fe kam pa qe shum  diskutojn fyejn provokojn neve muslimaneve

----------


## greta star

Meqe keni kaq shume PSE si musliman si katolik une po e jap mendimin tim.Arsyeja pse shqiptaret kapen per fe eshte faktori VARFERI DHE SKAMJE nuk e ka fajin masa e gjere por qeveria jone e dobet.Po te kishim nje ekonomi me te zhvilluar nuk do merreshim me kete problem koti.Sado te diskutohet ,ketu prap se prap secili e ruan besimin e tij. Sa duket ka filluar te behet argetusese kjo pune meqe nuk gjendet ndonje teme me interesante per te diskutuar.Psh asnjera fe, nuk merr iniciative, me besimtaret e vet te beje dicka per brezat e ardhshem. Ambicjen per te ulur fete e njeri tjetrit me mire do ishte ta kthenim ne unitet per femijet tane.

----------


## labi_nn

> Meqe keni kaq shume PSE si musliman si katolik une po e jap mendimin tim.Arsyeja pse shqiptaret kapen per fe eshte faktori VARFERI DHE SKAMJE nuk e ka fajin masa e gjere por qeveria jone e dobet.Po te kishim nje ekonomi me te zhvilluar nuk do merreshim me kete problem koti.Sado te diskutohet ,ketu prap se prap secili e ruan besimin e tij. Sa duket ka filluar te behet argetusese kjo pune meqe nuk gjendet ndonje teme me interesante per te diskutuar.Psh asnjera fe, nuk merr iniciative, me besimtaret e vet te beje dicka per brezat e ardhshem. Ambicjen per te ulur fete e njeri tjetrit me mire do ishte ta kthenim ne unitet per femijet tane.



Mos ia fut kot ti. Si mund te thuash ashtu.
Fillimisht te kujtoj se Faraoni ishte shume i pasur i cili u urrente dhe i keqtrajtonte hebrenjet - popullin e zgjedhur te Perendise, deri edhe me lufte.

Te krishteret u perndjeken nga me te pasurit. Ponc Pilati ishte shume i pasur. Kreret e pushtetit te atehershem ishin shume te pasur. Prifterinjet e asaj kohe ishin shume te pasur. Farizenjet e asaje kohe ishin shume te pasur. Te gjithe keta se pari perndjeken Krishtin dhe pastaj apostujt. Nuk eshte ne pytje ajo qe ti thua, por eshte djalli i mallkuar i cili ua mbush mendjen ne urrejtje ndaj te krishtereve. Poashtu eshte djalli i cili i verbob njerezit dhe nuk ua lejon ta njohin te verteten dhe asryen se pse perndjeken te krishteret.

----------


## fisniku-student

Ky fakt ,duhet te ju le mbresa , sepse jeni bere te popullarizuar  :ngerdheshje: 

Realisht Muslimani si Musliman mbeshtetet ne nje besim te pastert dhe te ndergjegjshem,dhe padrejtesit dhe lajthitjet qe ndodhin ne kete jete ,jan poashtu me efekte ne psikiken e nje muslimani dhe perfundimisht zgjon interesim tek muslimani qdo anomali e till qe i bejne jo muslimanet dhe aq me teper kur behet fjale per gjera thelbesore siq jan *Jezui eshte Zot*,kjo definitivisht nuk hahet nga Muslimani dhe fakti qe reagon Muslimani ndaj nje etiketimi te tille absurd ,kjo duhet te kuptohet nga ju si Pike fillimi te nje ndergjegjeje me permasa ndryshuese.

Tani kjo puna se si Muslimanet diskutojn per juve ,do ishte me fat ,po te vente kjo si nje pasqyre per besimin e juve dhe te shikoni se ku gaboni,thjesht nje mundesi qe ta shikoni veten ne pasqyre se si besoni.

Tani kjo puna ka edhe karakter rregullash forumi ,ku ia mundeson Muslimaneve qe ne nenforumin e tyre te bashkebisedojn per gjerat qe deshirojn ti diskutojn (normal ne kuader te rregullave).


Keshtu qe mos i merrni keto gjera ngat zemres,sepse nuk ia vlene,sepse nese filloni te i merrni ngat zemres keto gjera ,ateher ju sigurisht se duhet ta filloni ta kritikoni veteveten e juaj,qe 80% e anetareve te juaj merren kryesisht me problemet e muslimaneve duke ofenduar ne menyra te ndryshme ,sa qe koheve te fundit edhe Expozita fotografike keni filluar te hapni ,vetem e vetem qe te ofendoni Muslimanet.

Sepaku nese mund te kuptoni dhe te filloni te logjikoni ju mund te vereni se ne Muslimanet ,zakonisht flasim per ju kryesisht me tonin e Keshilles dhe aspak nuk kemi per qellim qe te ju ofendojm (pavarsisht se si e merrni ju),ne zakonisht ju kritikojm per lajthitje dhe devijim qe i beni besimit ne Zot ,d.m.th kryesisht ka te beje me kritike . Dhe nese e kuptoni rendesin dhe vleren e Kritikes ateher ,ju sigurisht se do te ndjeheni me te dobishem ne kete rast.

Kaloni mire

Ps: Ja ku e keni hapur nje teme ofenduese ,qe deshmon jo pak se ju jeni ata qe merreni me gjera te liga d.m.th po te shikoni ju Veten ,sinqerisht do zbuloni se keni pothuajse 12 fytyra dhe asnjeren prej ketyre fytyrave nuk e njihni.
http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread...37#post2249637

----------


## Apollyon

Eshte Propaganda islamike, sic eshte edhe Propaganda Katolike.

Ne Propaganden katolike marrin pjese mesia4ever me shoke, kurse ne propaganden islamike, marrin pjese te gjith kta qe nese u preken interesat nisin e ofendojne edhe mallkojne si te ishim ujqer.

Gjithsesi perjashto mesia4ever, jam i mendimit se shumica e katolikeve jan njerez qe marrin vesh edhe kuptohen mes njeri tjetrit. 

Edhe e kunderta ndodh tek myslimanet, ku perjashto nja 2 apo 3 persona , te tjeret jan te gjith qe smarrin vesh se cfar ju thuhet. Duan tju dali e vetja me te mire apo me te keq.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ky fakt ,duhet te ju le mbresa , sepse jeni bere te popullarizuar


*Fisnik, nuk kam te kjartë se per cilin e ke fjalen sepse ke folur ne shumes, andaj, nese mendon per anetaret e komunitetit katolik, vertetë pak jemi por jemi te popullarizuar, jemi DRITA, KRIPA, kjo është e vertetë. Pa Dritë nuk mund të shohim se ku jemi, dhe pa krip nuk ka shije. Ndersa ne kete forum,  popullarizimi i ynë, per dallim nga muslimanët (te cilet ti nuk po i shef), është arritur duke sjellur shkrime me vlera, mirë të argumentuara dhe zakonisht, shkrime-pershkrime mbi Zotin dhe te verteten e Zotit-Krisht..* 




> Realisht Muslimani si Musliman mbeshtetet ne nje besim te pastert dhe te ndergjegjshem,


*Ashtu beson ti, askush nuk ka te drejte ta cenoj besimin tendë. Mirpor, të njeten mendoj edhe unë por qe per dallim, unë kam mbeshtetur besimin ne nji person shumë të mirë - Krishtin, ndersa ti ne një person te dyshimt-Muhamedin. Kjo mund te vertetohet nese analizojmë dhe krahasojmë jeten e atyre dyve.*




> gjera thelbesore siq jan *Jezui eshte Zot*,kjo definitivisht nuk hahet nga Muslimani dhe fakti qe reagon Muslimani ndaj nje etiketimi te tille absurd ,kjo duhet te kuptohet nga ju si Pike fillimi te nje ndergjegjeje me permasa ndryshuese.


*Kjo qe thua ti është e njëjtë sikurse unë të them atë qe mendoj dhe besoj; Alla-hu i Kuranit nuk eshte Zot por vet djalli qe mashtroj njerzimin. 
Nese ke dhimbje per kete qe unë them, bëhu i sigurtë se e njëjta ndodhë edhe per mua nëse mohon Krishtin ZOT.*




> Tani kjo puna se si Muslimanet diskutojn per juve ,do ishte me fat ,po te vente kjo si nje pasqyre per besimin e juve dhe te shikoni se ku gaboni,thjesht nje mundesi qe ta shikoni veten ne pasqyre se si besoni.


*Ne nuk kemi nevojë per mësues, e bile mësues sikurse muslimanet. Mos bre burr!! Ne kemi një mësues, e ky është Krishti Jezus.
E dyta; Kritika ka vleren e vet nëse është me vend, por ju more burr i dheut po rreni shumë. Vet islami nuk është diçka tjeter por prodhim i rrenes. 
Mendoj se është më e rruges nëse ju muslimanet të bëhi mësues të njeri tjetrit dhe ta korigjoni vetveten se ku jeni!!*




> Tani kjo puna ka edhe karakter rregullash forumi ,ku ia mundeson Muslimaneve qe ne nenforumin e tyre te bashkebisedojn per gjerat qe deshirojn ti diskutojn (normal ne kuader te rregullave).


*Po Fisnik, rregullorja i lejon këto gjëra, por ku po mbetet ndergjegjeja. Unë edhe ne ty në këtë shkrim, edhe pse e kam patur një rrespekt te veçant per ty,  verejta njëansshmeri te madhe. Edhe më e çuditshme nëse pretendon të marrim mend nga ju!! Edhe më shumë nëse pretendon si "mbrojtes i Zotit" Thua se Ai paska nevojë ta mbrojnë muslimanet nga "blasfemitë" e Katolikve në Krishtin Zot!  Ateher Fisnik,  nëse lejon rregullorja e forumit te shpifni dhe të gënjeni, te shtremboni dhe mos te leni gjë te zezë pa e thënë per katoliket, shtrengoje shpinen se katoliket sigurisht se nuk do te heshtin.*




> Keshtu qe mos i merrni keto gjera ngat zemres,sepse nuk ia vlene,sepse nese filloni te i merrni ngat zemres keto gjera ,ateher ju sigurisht se duhet ta filloni ta kritikoni veteveten e juaj,qe 80% e anetareve te juaj merren kryesisht me problemet e muslimaneve duke ofenduar ne menyra te ndryshme ,sa qe koheve te fundit edhe Expozita fotografike keni filluar te hapni ,vetem e vetem qe te ofendoni Muslimanet.
> ]


*Së pari duhet të jemi të kujdesshem në vlersime dhe duhet të jemi edhe më të kujdesshem nëse mohon dikujt Zotin. Ajo lendon si te krishterin ashtu edhe muslimanin. Te krishterët, them ne kete rast katoliket, ne asnjë shkrim nuk ua kan mohuar Zotin ejuaj, ndersa ju ne secilin shkrim e perseritni kete, andaj unë e perseris se; sikurse nuk eshte Krishti Zot per ty, ashtu edhe per mua, ndoshta edhe me bindje mëte madhe se Allahu i kuranit dhe i muhamedit nuk është Zoti vertetë.
Ne anen tjeter, nuk është e vertetë kjo qe thua; "muslimaneve duke ofenduar ne menyra te ndryshme". Kjo edhe mund te konfirmohet. Zakonisht katoliket kan reaguar apo kan plasuar ndonji shkrim te ngutshem nese ai eshte provokuar jashtë mase nga muslimanet, per ndryshe jo Fisniku. Thash se mund te konfirmohet, nuk jemi anëtar vetem sot ne ketë forum dhe deri diku e njofim njëri tjetrin.*




> Kaloni mire
> 
> Ps: Ja ku e keni hapur nje teme ofenduese ,qe deshmon jo pak se ju jeni ata qe merreni me gjera te liga d.m.th po te shikoni ju Veten ,sinqerisht do zbuloni se keni pothuajse 12 fytyra dhe asnjeren prej ketyre fytyrave nuk e njihni.
> http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread...37#post2249637


*Ti ke sjellur një adresë të një shkrimi, e lexova, ajo ndodhi qe shkruan e konfirmova dhe ishte e vertetë. Mirpor, si më duket t'i po shef vetem me njërin sy! Nuk te ranë ne sy ato tema tjera te hapura nga muslimanet??! 

Bëhu realist, zakonisht njeriu duhet të ketë varësi nga e drejta, tani t'i pretendon të gjykojsh drejtësi ni ditë!!

Krishti thotë; "Bën për të tjetrit atë qe deshiron ta bënë dikush per ty".

Edhe ti kaloja mirë dhe sukse ne studime.*

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Besimit Katolik

----------


## labi_nn

> Ps: Ja ku e keni hapur nje teme ofenduese ,qe deshmon jo pak se ju jeni ata qe merreni me gjera te liga d.m.th po te shikoni ju Veten ,sinqerisht do zbuloni se keni pothuajse 12 fytyra dhe asnjeren prej ketyre fytyrave nuk e njihni.
> http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread...37#post2249637


Ti ke shkruar lidhur me nje shkrim te cilin une e kam postuar te toleranca. Ne at shkrim nuk tregohen 12 fytyra tek te krishteret siq thua ti,  por muslimanet dalin ketu 24 fytyra dhe njereze qe nuk rrespektojne te drejten e te miturve. Sepse ai person- musliman nga arabia, 58 vjeqar, e ka martuar nje femije 8 vjeqare, ajo duhet te jete turp e jo ta mbroni ju. 
E dyta ajo nuk eshte nje shpikje por shiqoje kete dhe do ta konstatojsh se islami qe ti i beson, ende peaktikon pedofiline.

Shiqoje vet.

http://www.lisistrata.com/cgi-bin/02...iewnews&id=415

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9yGz...layer_embedded

----------


## greta star

Ti zoteria labi-nn kush po te perndjek sot si ne kohen e faraoneve pa me thuaj pak. Sot dominon ai qe ka para e jo ai qe eshte i krishtere apo musliman. Ju jeni ai qe ia futni kot dhe kundershtoni vec per tu bere interesant. Mendimi i lire duhet te jete mbreterimi yne.

----------


## torrkerry

Rroni01: 

E ke edhe ti semundia e myslymaneve?
*Pse edhe ti ne forumin shqiptar, ne komunitetin katolik, ke hapur tema mbi fene islame?
Pse ti do se ketu te diskutohet mbi fene islame?*

Ti ia ke dhene mundesine *Fisniku-student* qe te shkruaje, ne forumin tone: "Realisht Muslimani si Musliman mbeshtetet ne nje besim te pastert dhe te ndergjegjshem".
A eshte e mundshme!?


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

APOLLYON,
KE SHKRUAR: "Ne Propaganden katolike marrin pjese mesia4ever me shoke".

Apollyon, e di çfare ke shkruar? *mesia4ever ben propagande katolike!?*

Ti nuk e njeh fare fene katolike!

Me respekt.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

FISNIKU STUDENT, ke shkruar: *"Sinqerisht do zbuloni se keni pothuajse 12 fytyra dhe asnjeren prej ketyre fytyrave nuk e njihni".*

Me pelqen shume ajo qe ke shkruar, sepse zbulohet keshtu injoranca jote.
Per te kuptuar qe shumkica e gjerave qe jane shkruar atje jane genjeshtra, mjafton qe t'i shkruash emrat e tyre ne ggogle. Pastaj lexo! E nese di te lexosh, do te kuptosh edhe arsyen per te cilen dikush ka shkruar keta genjeshta ne ate gazete shqiptare.
Nese do ta dish te verteten mos kerko ne "observer", por ne Historine e papave te Von Pastor, apo ne Historine e kishes te Jedin-it. Jo ne nje historian qe nuk di qe Shen Fracesco Borgjia nuk ka qene fare Papa.
Me respekt.

Torrkerry.

----------


## torrkerry

FISNIKU STUDENT,
me te vertete je nje personalitet jashtezakonshem. Ke shkruar: jan poashtu me efekte ne psikiken e nje muslimani dhe perfundimisht zgjon interesim tek muslimani qdo anomali e till qe i bejne jo muslimanet dhe aq me teper kur behet fjale per gjera thelbesore siq jan *Jezui eshte Zot,*kjo definitivisht nuk hahet nga Muslimani dhe fakti qe reagon Muslimani ndaj nje etiketimi te tille absurd ,kjo duhet te kuptohet nga ju si Pike fillimi te nje ndergjegjeje me permasa ndryshuese.

*A ka nje kuptim ajo qe ke shkruar?*
Une vete kam filluar nje teme ne Komunitetin katolik: "Jezu Krisht eshte Zot (Rm 10,9)" per katoliket, sepse dikush prej jush kishte filluar nje teme me titull: "Eshte Jezu Krishti Zot? Bibla thote jo!". 
*Dhe une jam i bindur me shume prova qe BIBLA THOTE PO.*
*Titulli i temes "eshte Jezu Krishti Zot? Bibla thote jo" qe dikush prej jush ka filluar, eshte nje absurditet! Ajo qe ti ke shkruar eshte nje absurditet!*
Nese ke pak inteligjence, lexo Beselidhjen e re, lexo temen, 
e nese ke aftesi per te kuptuar, do te vertetosh se* çdo faqe e Bibles thote: "Po, Jezu Krishti eshte Zot" edhe ajo qe kam shkruar sot ne "Nje varg biblik".*

*Pas kesaj ju myslymane keni drejte te mesoni se Kurani mohon qe Jezusi eshte Zot!
Ju myslymane keni drejte qe te mos besoni ne Hyjnine e Jezusit!*

Por (eshte historikisht pa diskutueshme) *jane 2000 vjet qe te krishteret besojne se Jezu Krishti eshte Zot, qe e shpallin Ate, qe e shpallin edhe mesazhin e tij.* 
Fjalet "Jezu Krishti eshte Zot" i ka shkruan Shen Pali ne vitin 54 e eres tone, 20 vjet pas vdekjes dhe ringjalljes se Krishtit!

Me respekt, por duke deshmuar edhe nje here fene time! 

Torrkerry

----------


## Korcar-L1

Ketu mer shume pergjigje, nga vet muslimanet (sigurisht nuk ka te beje me forumin shqiptar por me ideologjine islame dhe te krishteret/ateistat ose thene ndryshe kafur/kafir etj budalleqe)

PS ne nje moment thote se po mos dite arabisht nuk hyn ne parajse lol

----------


## tutankamon

> Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Besimit Katolik


na e shpjego pak se nuk e mora vesh....te tjeret duhet te vdesin sipas mendimit tend???je dhe katolik ti...kete lloj edukimi te jep feja jote ty???

----------


## ILMGAP

> *Ose, pse kaq ofendime?*


Ofendimet gjithmon fillojnë të krishterët , arseyja mendoj unë është sepse nuk kan argumente bazë , për të na u kundërpërgjigjur dhe kundërpërgjigja e disave prej tyre janë fyerjet,ofendimet etj . Muslimanët ndërmjet vete asnjëherë nuk fyhen.




> *pse kaq trillime?*


A mund të na e dërgosh një fakt . . . se ku kishte trillime , ku kan postuar Muslimanët . . . unë  mendoj se sa herë kur kan folur Muslimanët (disa prej tyre) : Buja_20 , Orientalist , Fisniku-Student etj. (më vjen keq nëse nuk e kam përmendur ndonjë) , gjithmonë ka pas fakte të cilat në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të quhen trillime . . . do mund të na gjeje ndonjë trillim ku e ke pa ti dhe që të është dukur që është trillim ?





> *pse kaq urrejtje?*


Muslimanët nuk ndjejnë urrejtje përkundrazi ata mundohen të ju drejtojnë ju(krishterëve,ateistëve etj.) në rrugën e drejtë ISLAMI-n ., por faktet e tyre ju i quani Trrillime dhe ju mendoni se me ato fakte ata jan munduar të tregojnë urrejtjen e tyre .



* Pyetje: pse ne forum, ne komunitetin mysliman diskutohet, ... mbi Besimin Katolik???*


Edhe Katolikët flasin aty ku ngriten tema të fesë Islame .


Me Rrespekt : ILMGAP

----------


## torrkerry

ILMGAP, KE SHKRUAR: "A mund të na e dërgosh një fakt . . . se ku kishte trillime , ku kan postuar Muslimanët . . . unë mendoj se sa herë kur kan folur Muslimanët (disa prej tyre) : *Buja_20 , Orientalist , Fisniku-Student etj.* (më vjen keq nëse nuk e kam përmendur ndonjë) , gjithmonë ka pas fakte të cilat në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të quhen trillime . . . do mund të na gjeje ndonjë trillim ku e ke pa ti dhe që të është dukur që është trillim ?"


Me fal, o zoteri, keta *kane filluar shume tema vetem per te shpifur besimet te tjera*. Te tjeret kane reaguar kot, sepse duket se ata njerez e kane si profesion te kopiojne diçka apo te shkruajne diçka te pakuptueshme. 
*Nese i do ti ata, thuaj qe te mos shkruajne me.* 

Eshte nje gje e turpe qe sot, me mjetet ne dispozicion per ta arritur te verteten, *disa njerez te vazhdojne te jene shklleverit e falsitetit.*

*Ti dhe ata mund ti shikoni videot qe ka propozuar Korcar ne postimin 17.* Deshmite qe japin disa njerez jane shume interesante. 

Nese nuk i dini as frengjisht as Anglisht, ju keshilloj qe te pagoni nje perkthyes. 
Studioni per nje muaj ate material e pastaj shkruani perseri.

Torrkerri

----------

